

Gene Amdahl - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/history/8-people/300-gene-amdahl.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
On a single page:

[http://www.i-programmer.info/history/8-people/300-gene-
amdah...](http://www.i-programmer.info/history/8-people/300-gene-
amdahl.html?showall=1)

